# Amp Modder in London?



## Joey D. (Oct 16, 2006)

Hey all,

Looking for a tech here in London who can do a 2204 (JCM 800) mod to my Traynor YBA-1... I've had this mod done to my other YBA and would love to have a backup. If you do mods or know of anyone, any help is appreciated.

Thanks!!

:rockon:


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

you could ask the tech who runs guitar works, just beside Bellone's.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Joey D. said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Looking for a tech here in London who can do a 2204 (JCM 800) mod to my Traynor YBA-1... I've had this mod done to my other YBA and would love to have a backup. If you do mods or know of anyone, any help is appreciated.
> 
> ...


If it were me I'd drive to Hamilton and let Wild Bill do it, but that's just me. :smile:


----------



## Joey D. (Oct 16, 2006)

Budda, Thanks for the suggestion but I'd rather not bring it to Rainer, we've had a few difficult transactions in the past...though the man does good work.

Dave, Is Wild Bill a member here?

Thanks guys


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Joey D. said:


> Dave, Is Wild Bill a member here?
> 
> Thanks guys


Sure is. He's all over the amp and tech section. Just do a search and shoot him a PM. He knows Traynors :smilie_flagge17:

Here's his email ; [email protected]


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Reiner is more into guitars , he's not an amp repairman . 

Another fellow is Duarte of Island amps in London , www.islandamps.com not only does he build amps he will modify to your request and probably suggest some other options he can do .


----------



## rev156 (Mar 2, 2008)

Jeff @ Midtown Music in Sarnia would be able to help. http://midtownmusic.co.nr/


----------



## Joey D. (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks for all the reply's guys. And yeah I usually bring all of my amps to Jeff, it's just I don't have a car anymore and was looking for someone local.


----------



## dantecarrer (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I still do some mods and rebuilds for customers in the London area. Contact me with the email address on our website: www.islandamps.com for more information.

Traynors are usually a delight to work on and the 2204 mod is easily implemented.




> Another fellow is Duarte of Island amps in London


Close... my name is Dante.


Thanks for the plug nitehawk55!


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Sorry Dante , I was close :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

there's an amp builder in london?

i know somewhere I gotta swing by when i get back..


----------



## dantecarrer (Aug 3, 2008)

Hey Budda,

Call or send me an email (contact info on www.islandamps.com) when you get back. It's hard to keep completed amps in stock so you may have to wait a couple of days before I get my next amp completed so you can try it out.

Here's a pic of the latest amp to be completed: 










It's a custom two channel high gain 50Wer based on the original Cutlass model.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

cheers for the link, i'll be sure to make a stop at the store


----------

